# Coffin Invites



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright! Another fellow Coloradoan!! Your invites turned out great!!!


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, love Colorado, but we have to pray the weather is decent on Halloween!


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

That's so awesome. I'm sure the guests will keep those invites!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

We are doing the same thing, except we are placing them inside bigger boxes (painted to look like stone cemetery crypt/vaults) then covering the coffins with dirt. I bought little 6" shovels on ebay so they'll have to dig their coffin invite out of the dirt.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love these! The wood burning is awesome looking. The only thing I'd suggest is getting some really watered down acrylic in a brownish color and go over the wood so it doesn't have that BRIGHT new wood look... but that is strictly my opinion. 




spinachetr said:


> We are doing the same thing, except we are placing them inside bigger boxes (painted to look like stone cemetery crypt/vaults) then covering the coffins with dirt. I bought little 6" shovels on ebay so they'll have to dig their coffin invite out of the dirt.



OMG that is awesome! The Bloggess posted about the promotion she was sent for the movie ParaNorman - and it's the same thing! Such a cool idea!
http://thebloggess.com/2012/08/probably-the-best-pr-team-ever/


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> The Bloggess posted about the promotion she was sent for the movie ParaNorman - and it's the same thing! Such a cool idea!
> http://thebloggess.com/2012/08/probably-the-best-pr-team-ever/


 My wife showed me that, and so I stole the idea. "knock knock *&#@%'er"


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

JennWakely said:


> Thanks! Yeah, love Colorado, but we have to pray the weather is decent on Halloween!


I love Colorado too!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

JennWakely said:


> View attachment 133056
> View attachment 133055
> 
> How awesome are these little wooden coffins from Michaels? Only $0.99! I wood burned on the front and attatched my invite on the lid. The little skeleton came from dollar store on a garland and fit almost perfectly. I love them!


Great job on the invites!!!


----------

